# Gepetto Elite v2 Squonker



## kimbo (24/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

kimbo said:


>



bottom fed regulated mod
mode of stabilised wood
dna40 chip
23mm catch cup

seems perfect. exactly what i been looking for...

very nice find @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

Yip and the waiting list is about 428 years!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip and the waiting list is about 428 years!



no way @Rob Fisher
i think this would have been my complete solution to my search for a regulated mod.
pity about the waiting list

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Thanks for sharing @kimbo

Wow, this looks like the bottom fed regulated mod I was looking for!

Couple of things I noticed in the video and comments for discussion

I'm amazed how that *juice bottle just connects magically* when you put it into the mod. The feed tube looks like it has been cut. So you don't screw it out from the bottle cap like a Reo bottle, you just pull. I wonder how that little piece of feed tube makes a good connection in there. Clearly it does, because it looks like it works very well
*Bottle capacity *is 13ml - WOW. That is amazing. You will probably need at least four 18650 batts to vape that
It's a *bit bigger than the Reo Grand* - he said 100mm tall vs Reo's 85mm. He said 60mm wide vs Reo's 45mm. I suppose the extra height and width is from the DNA board and the large juice bottle
The *squonking *action with the juice bottle on the side looks good. You can use the side of your fingers instead of finger tips
*Stabilised wood *does look good - I think many folk will like this. Are you watching @Rob Fisher ? Probably a bit wasted on me since I think the wood and the process to stabilise it increases the price dramatically. I am not too fussed about the material, as long as it looks respectable and is durable. I would not go for the green though...
*Regulated DNA board* - I am no expert in this department, but I like it that he says it will have a DNA 40 board. 40 Watts seems more than enough for regular kind of vaping.
And finally, price. The reviewer says *around $500.* Ouch. That is pricey. But this looks to be a very high quality device. Damn, I probably won't be able to get a few of them to have various flavours on the go at once

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @kimbo
> 
> Wow, this looks like the bottom fed regulated mod I was looking for!
> 
> ...




very nice break down and review @Silver. as always you are spot on.
i have to say that this would have been perfect. apart from the waiting list as mentioned by Rob and then the $500 price tag.
all in all the device looks awesome. and the build looks very professional even for a prototype model.
definitely would like to add to shopping basket

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @kimbo
> 
> Wow, this looks like the bottom fed regulated mod I was looking for!
> 
> ...



Yes @Silver i am not very clued up on REO and the little bottle but that looks like it might give some problem in the future. It IS a very nice mod but that color looks like a kid that at to much green ice cream and was sick  (my opinion)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> *Stabilised wood *does look good - I think many folk will like this. Are you watching @Rob Fisher ? Probably a bit wasted on me since I think the wood and the process to stabilise it increases the price dramatically.




Hi Ho @Silver I would buy one today if they were available... but there is a long list and there is a huge communication gap because Gepetto's home language isn't English and the way he sell them irritates me no end... not sure if they have changed the way they sell them but I did spend sometime trying to get one and eventually gave up... you go on a list and then there is an draw of sorts... can't really remember how exactly it works but I have given up trying to get one.


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver I would buy one today if they were available... but there is a long list and there is a huge communication gap because Gepetto's home language isn't English and the way he sell them irritates me no end... not sure if they have changed the way they sell them but I did spend sometime trying to get one and eventually gave up... you go on a list and then there is an draw of sorts... can't really remember how exactly it works but I have given up trying to get one.



I hear you Rob and fully understand. I suppose when you make a product by hand in low volumes that is in such demand you can charge a high price and have whatever process you like. Pity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> Pity



+1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Which brings me to the issue of Reosmods doing a serious high end regulated version of the Reo

I recall Rob o Neill vowing he would not do regulated though. I respect that. 
But just imagine if he could pull it off and make it affordable. 
I suppose it would require a major redesign of the Reo chassis though
Wishful thinking.


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Before I get reprimanded from the Reonauts, dont get me wrong, I love my mechanical Reos for their simplicity and exceptional vape quality

I really dont need anything else. 

Just would be nice to have the same simplicity and bottom feeding dripper experience and be able to play with different power settings on the same coil. Thats all. Probably wont work as well as the Reo but I would be keen to try


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> Which brings me to the issue of Reosmods doing a serious high end regulated version of the Reo
> 
> I recall Rob o Neill vowing he would not do regulated though. I respect that.
> But just imagine if he could pull it off and make it affordable.
> ...


i would definitely jump on that buy. the reo name is huge and i trust it so if there was a bf regulated reo i would get one without thinking about it


----------

